# Feral Pig hunting expanded



## JimP

The Michigan House and Senate have Passed HJ5822 expanding the hunting rules for feral pigs to include CPL holders... It is enrolled and going to the Gov for signature.

SUBSTITUTE FOR HOUSE BILL NO. 5822

A bill to amend 1976 PA 328, entitled

"An act to regulate animals running at large; to provide for 

compensation for damage done by animals running at large; to 

prescribe penalties; and to repeal certain acts and parts of acts,"

by amending section 1 (MCL 433.11) and by adding section 4a; and to 

repeal acts and parts of acts.

THE PEOPLE OF THE STATE OF MICHIGAN ENACT:
Sec. 1. As used in this act:



(a) "Animal "Animals" means cattle, horses, sheep, swine, mules, burros, or goats.



(b) "Owner" means a person who has a right of property in an animal, a person who keeps or harbors an animal or has it in his or her care, or a person who permits an animal to remain on or about the premises occupied by him or her.



(c) "Animal running "Running at large" means refers to an animal not under the control of the an owner and not on the an owner's premises.



Sec. 4a. (1) Swine running at large on public or private property are a public nuisance.



(2) A local animal control officer appointed under the dog law of 1919, 1919 PA 339, MCL 287.261 to 287.290, or a law enforcement officer may kill a swine running at large on public or private property.



(3) A person who possesses a license to carry a concealed pistol issued under 1927 PA 372, MCL 28.421 to 28.435, or a valid hunting license for any game issued under part 435 of the natural resources and environmental protection act, 1994 PA 451, MCL 324.43501 to 324.43561, may kill a swine running at large on public property. A person may kill swine running at large on private property if the person is, or is accompanied by or has the permission of, the owner or lessee of the property.



(4) Subsection (3) does not authorize the discharge of a bow and arrow, crossbow, or firearm in an area where the discharge of that weapon, or hunting with that weapon, is prohibited by an ordinance adopted pursuant to part 419 of the natural resources and environmental protection act, 1994 PA 451, MCL 324.41901 to 324.41905.



Enacting section 1. Section 10 of 1976 PA 328, MCL 433.20, is repealed.


----------



## bioactive

I understand that this and another bill were passed by the legislature. Does anyone know if the governor has signed them. I hreard yes the other night but have not proof.


----------



## malainse

Both were signed yesterday. Here is the one.

approved by the Governor 5/13/2010 @ 10:14 AM

filed with Secretary of State 5/13/2010 @ 1:32 PM

assigned PA 69'10 with immediate effect

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(th...g.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=2010-HB-5822


The new wording of MCL is not yet posted as that takes a few days/week...


----------



## RecurveRx

I'm confused. What does this new law gain us? 

In a nutshell, is it that prior to the law you could only shoot one during/while another hunting seasone was open and now you can shoot one anytime - provided you have a CPL?


----------



## malainse

RecurveRx said:


> I'm confused. What does this new law gain us?
> 
> In a nutshell, is it that prior to the law you could only shoot one during/while another hunting seasone was open and now you can shoot one anytime - provided you have a CPL?



Now

Private land: Anyone with permission. No license or CPL needed. 

Public land: CPL holder or any valid hunting license.

But, still must follow the 450 rule and any other hunting rules that might apply for given area/time. 

I am sure some new guidelines will come from the DNR. 


Plus before it was a catch 22 as most of the local prosecutors agreed to not charge someone under an existing law. Now it opens it up state wide without that catch.


----------



## Wendy

at least it's a start! It's nice that we don't have to have a sm game license... now I need a bigger hand gun!:idea:


----------



## RecurveRx

Wendy said:


> at least it's a start! It's nice that we don't have to have a sm game license... now I need a bigger hand gun!:idea:


 
Do you have to use a hand gun? I have a CPL. But say I want to carry my '06 with me while mushroom hunting on public land. Is it legal to shoot the pig with my '06? Let's also assume that there is no hunting season open during this time. Legal, or must I shoot it with my carry weapon?


----------



## RecurveRx

(3) A person who possesses a license to carry a concealed pistol issued under 1927 PA 372, MCL 28.421 to 28.435, or a valid hunting license for any game issued under part 435 of the natural resources and environmental protection act, 1994 PA 451, MCL 324.43501 to 324.43561, may kill a swine running at large on public property. A person may kill swine running at large on private property if the person is, or is accompanied by or has the permission of, the owner or lessee of the property.




Doesn't seem to me that it specifies that a hand gun must be used if you have a CPL.


----------



## malainse

RecurveRx said:


> (3) A person who possesses a license to carry a concealed pistol issued under 1927 PA 372, MCL 28.421 to 28.435, or a valid hunting license for any game issued under part 435 of the natural resources and environmental protection act, 1994 PA 451, MCL 324.43501 to 324.43561, may kill a swine running at large on public property. A person may kill swine running at large on private property if the person is, or is accompanied by or has the permission of, the owner or lessee of the property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to me that it specifies that a hand gun must be used if you have a CPL.



I was reading that before and thinking the same thing ?? :idea: 

Like I said, lets give the DNRE some time to digest and come out with new guidelines..


----------



## cgwright

What exactly do they mean by public land? State land / parks?


----------



## malainse

Public land that is open to hunting at that time.


----------



## big_phish

All right boys, let's see some feral pig porn!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar

I wonder what sounds would draw in a pig at night while I'm hunting coyotes :evil:


----------



## cgwright

fr3db3ar said:


> I wonder what sounds would draw in a pig at night while I'm hunting coyotes :evil:


You might try some of these calls. The distress call may even call in predators if there's enough pigs in the area that the predators recognize it. Heck, it's a distress call.
http://www.knightandhale.com/catalog.aspx?catid=wildhogandjavelina


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

fr3db3ar said:


> I wonder what sounds would draw in a pig at night while I'm hunting coyotes :evil:


 
I'm more curious as to what caliber we can use for hunting Pigs at night!

I'm hoping that this might be the opening that me and thousands of other MI predator hunters have been looking for with regards to approving the use of .22 center fire at night.

Mitch


----------



## WALLDADY

If you purchase a Sportsmans Licence , Hunting / Fishing Combo , You can shoot a pig , whenever ? Is there a season / times , for coyote hunting ? If there is no daytime hunting season open , then only someone with a CPL can harvest a swine ?

Be a HELL OF A FIGHT on rod and reel ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :yikes:


Good Luck and Safe Trips ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Walldady


----------

